# Grainau - Comer See TOURBERICHT



## cschaeff (7. Dezember 2017)

Hallo Forum!

Nach etlichen selbst organisierten Touren in den Alpen ging es diesen Sommer für uns mit den Vereinskollegen auf geführter Tour von Grainau an den Comer See. Um euch die dunkle Jahreszeit ein wenig zu erhellen und die Vorfreude auf den nächsten Tourensommer zu steigern, folgt hier nach und nach unser Tourbericht. Viel Spaß beim Mitfahren


----------



## cschaeff (7. Dezember 2017)

TAG 1: Grainau - Karres

Es war nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis aus der Schwärmerei von unseren Mountainbikeabenteuern in den Alpen bei unseren Vereinskollegen der Wunsch entstand, so etwas auch mal selber zu erleben.
Bei 9 Leuten mit sehr unterschiedlichem Leistungsvermögen wurde schnell klar, dass eine selbst organisierte Tour mit nur einem Guide nicht allen Erwartungen gerecht werden kann. So entschieden wir uns für eine geführte Tour im einfachen level als Basis. Mir kam dabei die Aufgabe zu, für die etwas Ambitionierteren ein paar Schmankerl auszuarbeiten und auf diesen Abschnitten auch zu guiden.

So standen wir am Morgen unseres ersten Tourentages voller Spannung vor unserem Quartier in Grainau an der Zugspitze





und legten letzte Hand an unseren bikes an. Die Klamotten wurden in den Kleinbus verfrachtet und zu unserm Tagesziel kutschiert, so dass wir alle den Luxus eines leichten Rucksacks genießen konnten.

Der Blick auf den Waxenstein war schon mal eine ganz nette Einstimmung auf die vor uns liegenden 6 Tage.





Aus Grainau heraus geht es nach Süden an die Loisach, der wir ein paar Kilometer flußaufwärts folgen. Bei Griesen verlassen wir die Loisach und folgen der Neidernach auf einer Schotterpiste immer schön am Wasser entlang.





Ein erstes Schnapperl lässt den Puls in die Höhe schnellen und ermöglicht uns einen Blick auf das schöne Tal, aus dem wir kamen.





Nach einer kleinen Abfahrt erreichen wir den Seewinkel am Plansee. Füße kurz ins Wasser und ein bisschen Stöckchen werfen mit dem Hund...passt!





Am Seeufer verläuft ein schöner trail, an welchem die Fußgänger aber Vorrang haben und den man besser nur zu Tagesrandzeiten befährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hofbiker (8. Dezember 2017)

Na, dann leg los!
Ich bin schon sehr neugierig 
Vielleicht kann ich auch was neues für mich finden


----------



## cschaeff (8. Dezember 2017)

Dass ich dir noch einen neuen trail zeigen kann, glaub ich kaum...


----------



## cschaeff (8. Dezember 2017)

Wunderschön direkt am türkisgrünen Wasser vorbei zieht sich der trail mit der ein oder andern Schiebeeinlage.





Rund 5 km geht es im steten Auf und Ab entlang einer beeindruckenden See- und Bergkulisse...





...bis wir den direkt benachbarten Heiterwanger See erreichen.





Diesem folgen wir auf der linken Uferseite, diesmal auf einem etwas breiteren Schotterweg.





Auch hier wieder schöne Farbenspiele, Grüntöne sind reichlich vertreten...





Auch am Wegesrand gibt es einiges zu bestaunen...





Und so verlassen wir die Seen und fahren weiter parallel zur Fernpasstraße an Bichlbach und Leermos vorbei.





Richtung Ehrwald baut sich das Zugspitzmassiv zu einem imposanten Gebirgsstock auf.





Ein kleiner Schnapper führt uns zum Waldhaus Talblick am Marienberglift, wo wir lecker Brotzeit machen und einen schönen Blick Richtung Zugspitze und Heiterwang genießen.





Weiter gehts Richtung Fernpass auf der Via Claudia, die wieder an schönen Seen, wie hier dem Weißensee, vorbeiführt.





Vom Fernpass herunter geht es auf dem alten Römerweg (rechts sehr schön zu sehen die Spuren, die die römischen Fuhrwerke im Fels hinterlassen haben).





Fotostopp am Schloss Fernstein.





Zauneidechse? Zumindest saß sie auf dem Zaun...





In Nassereith machen wir Kaffe- und Kuchenstop im M-Preis und rollen dann entspannt in Richtung Imst.





Zum Schluss des Tages geht es noch mal leicht wellig auf Schotter. Der Herr mit den Gepäcktaschen und dem Geigenkoffer war nicht in unserer Gruppe, er hatte aber zuvor mit uns den Fernpass bezwungen mit seinem oldschool-gravelbike 





Zum Tagesziel nach Karres geht es zum Abschluss noch mal stramm bergan und auf schönem Wiesentrail fast bis direkt an unsere Unterkunft (Gasthof Traube).





Am Ortseingang Karres gönnen wir uns schon mal einen Blick in Richtung unserer morgigen Etappe.


----------



## cschaeff (10. Dezember 2017)

Die Daten zum TAG 1
Fahrtsrecke: 79 km
bergauf: 1.500 HM


----------



## keinTrinkwasser (10. Dezember 2017)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Der Herr mit den Gepäcktaschen und dem Geigenkoffer war nicht in unserer Gruppe, er hatte aber zuvor mit uns den Fernpass bezwungen mit seinem oldschool-gravelbike Anhang anzeigen 673338


Hmm... angesichts der Fotos könnte man auch zur Schlussfolgerung kommen, dass der Herr für die Strecke angemessen ausgerüstet war, alle anderen aber vollkommen overequipped.


----------



## cschaeff (10. Dezember 2017)

keinTrinkwasser schrieb:


> Hmm... angesichts der Fotos könnte man auch zur Schlussfolgerung kommen, dass der Herr für die Strecke angemessen ausgerüstet war, alle anderen aber vollkommen overequipped.


Unsere Räder rollen auch auf Schotter gut 
Und keine Sorge, die Federelemente kommen im Laufe der tour noch gebührend zum Einsatz.


----------



## TitusLE (12. Dezember 2017)

Grainau als Startort, Hotel Nuss, das lässt mich an einen Veranstalter denken. Dort bin ich auch schon gestartet. Sehr ge...nialen Kuchen haben die dort.
Bin schon gespannt auf die restliche Tour. Ich bin im letzten Jahr auch zum Comer See geradelt. Allerdings von St. Anton aus. Die Schweiz kann schon was.


----------



## cschaeff (12. Dezember 2017)

TAG 2: Karres - Ischgl

Die Unterkunft Hotel Traube verdient ein großes Lob: Saubere, geräumige Zimmer und sehr leckeres Essen aus eigener landwirtschaftlicher Produktion. Einzig die Stechmücken, die nahezu jeden unserer Gruppe nachts heimsuchten, waren etwas nervig. Aber so ist es halt im Tal mit Viehzeug in der Nähe...

Bei schöner Morgenstimmung starten wir Richtung Inn.





Flach am Inn entlang geht es durch Imst und Schönwies mit seinem imposanten Kirchturm.



 

Nach einem kleinen Anstieg erreichen wir das Kloster Kronburg, welches auf einer beschaulichen Anhöhe über dem Inn thront.





Ein schöner trail führt von der Kronburg wieder hinunter Richtung Inn...





...und so erhaschen wir noch mal einen Blick auf die Kronburg (das Kloster liegt im Sattel rechts der Burg).





Bei Landeck verlassen wir den Inn und steuern über Perfuchsberg grob in Richtung Paznauntal.





Stetig gewinnen wir Richtung Tobadil an Höhe und machen eine kleine Rast an einer schönen Wiese...





...mit Blümchen.





In Tobadil sieht man in der Ferne den Gletscher des Hohen Riffler.





Aus Tobadil raus gehts noch mal sacksteil nach Giggl...





...wo dann ein schöner trail Richtung Frödereck beginnt...





...der beschaulich als Wiesentrail Richtung See im Paznaun ausläuft.


----------



## cschaeff (13. Dezember 2017)

In See wird aufgrund der sommerlichen Temperaturen erst mal Rast am künstlichen Badesee gemacht. Nach anfänglichem Zögern sind dann irgendwann doch alle im Wasser und genießen die Erfrischung.





Der Paznauner Talweg führt nun stetig bergan, teils als versteckter trail im satten Grün...





...mit einigen Rampen, die sich nur schiebenderweise erklimmen lassen...





...über kleine Brückchen...  





...vorbei an malerischen Heuschobern...





...mal weiter entfernt, mal ganz dicht an der Trisanna entlang, die munter Richtung Inn plätschert...





...bis wir in der Ferne die ersten Häuser von Ischgl erblicken.





In Ischgl entern wir wieder den M-Preis, um uns mit Proviant für unsere morgige Hochgebirgsetappe einzudecken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschaeff (13. Dezember 2017)

Die Daten zum TAG 2
Fahrtsrecke: 55 km
bergauf: 1.800 HM


----------



## w69 (13. Dezember 2017)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Es war nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis aus der Schwärmerei von unseren Mountainbikeabenteuern in den Alpen bei unseren Vereinskollegen der Wunsch entstand, so etwas auch mal selber zu erleben.
> Bei 9 Leuten mit sehr unterschiedlichem Leistungsvermögen wurde schnell klar, dass eine selbst organisierte Tour mit nur einem Guide nicht allen Erwartungen gerecht werden kann. So entschieden wir uns für eine geführte Tour im einfachen level als Basis. Mir kam dabei die Aufgabe zu, für die etwas Ambitionierteren ein paar Schmankerl auszuarbeiten und auf diesen Abschnitten auch zu guiden.



Verstehe ich das richtig, dass ihr bei einem Anbieter eine geführte Tour mit Guide exklusiv für eure 9er-Gruppe gebucht habt? Oder hattet Ihr noch weitere Mitreisende?
Und die Schmankerl, die kommen noch, oder? Die ersten beiden Etappen scheint ihr ja zusammen geblieben zu sein. 

Wir sind alle sehr gespannt, wie es hier weitergeht.


----------



## cschaeff (14. Dezember 2017)

w69 schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das richtig, dass ihr bei einem Anbieter eine geführte Tour mit Guide exklusiv für eure 9er-Gruppe gebucht habt?


Das verstehst du richtig.



w69 schrieb:


> Und die Schmankerl, die kommen noch, oder?


Ab dem dritten Tag sind wir in zwei Gruppen gefahren, da kommen dann die Schmankerl


----------



## Mausoline (14. Dezember 2017)

Endlich hab ich Zeit zum Mitlesen und Mitfahren 
Wieder schöne Fotos und gut getroffene Eindrücke von der Strecke  Ich freu mich auch auf die Schmankerl.

Bei Schatzi und mir war vor vielen Jahren wegen des Regens nur Straße angesagt  So siehts natürlich um einiges interessanter aus


----------



## cschaeff (15. Dezember 2017)

TAG 3: Ischgl - Scuol

Wir brechen früh auf von unserer Unterkunft (Hotel Castel) und rollen zur Seilbahn-Talstation, um die ersten Gondeln der Silvrettabahn zu nutzen. An der Idalpe steigen wir um in den 4er-Sessel und fahren bis zum Flimjoch. Kalter Wind bläst uns um die Ohren und wir sind froh über die warmen Klamotten am Leib.

Die ersten Schweißtropfen lassen jedoch nicht lange auf sich warten, zur Greitspitze gehts brutal steil nach oben, diesmal ohne Unterstützung...





An der Greitspitze genießen wir das Panorama und die vielen Gipfel, nehmen aber auch deutlich die Narben wahr, die der Skitourismus hier hinterlassen hat (ich weiß, wir sind ja an diesem Tag selber Teil der Veranstaltung...).





Nach einer kurzen aber unglaublich steilen Schotterabfahrt biegen wir auf den Zeblastrail ein, der allen ein breites Grinsen ins Gesicht malt.





Wie auf einer Perlenschnur aufgereiht rauschen wir auf dem Kammtrail entlang.





Immer auf der Grenze zwischen Österreich und der Schweiz zieht sich der trail mit tollem 360°-Panorama.





Technisch unschwierig und sehr flüssig zu fahren geht es grobe Richtung Süden.





Man wünscht sich, es würde ewig so weitergehen...





...und wir genießen den trail zusammen bis zum Salaaser Kopf.





Die Gruppe 2 fährt mit unserem Guide nun Richtung Samnaun hinunter, während wir zu viert weitertrailen Richtung Palinkopf und von dort über eine teils anspruchsvolle Abfahrt runter zum Zeblasjoch fahren.





Unser Zwischenziel ist die Fuorcla Val Gronda, die man oben als Sattel erkennt.





Die ersten Meter der Querung zur Fuorcla lassen sich noch gut fahren...





...aber bald wird das Geläuf gröber...





und die Steilheit nimmt merklich zu, so dass wir ins Schieben übergehen.





Das Ding zieht sich und bald steht jedem etwas die Erschöpfung ins Gesicht geschrieben...





...aber nach einer knappen Stunde Schieben sind wir dann endlich oben.

Richtung Fluchthorn zieht sich ein Sahnetrail ganz sanft und leicht wellig in dieser spektakulären Hochgebirgslandschaft und lässt die Strapazen der letzten Stunde schnell vergessen.





Die wunderschöne Abfahrt führt uns Richtung Heidelberger Hütte, jedoch nicht ganz bis dort hinunter.





Kurz vorher geht es wieder stramm bergan Richtung Fimberpass.


----------



## cschaeff (16. Dezember 2017)

Der Blick zurück geht ins Fimbatal, eine sehr lohnende Alternativstrecke ab Ischgl, wenn man keine Lust auf Seilbahn hat.





Die letzten Meter vor der Passhöhe...





...und der Blick wird frei auf die Vesilspitze.

Einsame Hochgebirgslandschaft, keine Skilifte, keine breiten Fahrspuren, keine Spuren menschlicher Behausung, das alles auf 2.600 m über dem Meer - fühlt sich schon ein wenig nach Abeneteuer an.





Nach ausgiebiger Rast nehmen wir die Abfahrt in Angriff, für mich eine der schönsten in den gesamten Ostalpen.





Nur wenige bockige oder arg rutschige Stellen zwingen uns zum Schieben, im Großen und Ganzen lässt sich der trail flüssig fahren, wenn man S2 beherrscht.





Kilometerweit in einsamer Hochgebirgskulisse...





...mit ordentlich Tiefblick...





...und manchmal aufregend dicht am Abgrund...





...läuft der trail schlussendlich am Bachbett des Aua da Chöglias flach aus...





...bis man den ersten Vorposten der Zivilisation, den kleinen Weiler Griosch, erreicht.





Hier, im Lebensraum von Wölfen, Bären und Gänsegeiern, ist eine Rast Pflicht, damit sich die Eindrücke der letzten Stunden etwas setzen und verfestigen können...





...und natürlich, um ein Stück der legendären Rüblitorte zu verspeisen (mjam-mjam).





Doch der Abfahrtsspaß ist noch lange nicht zu Ende, es geht auf schönem trail weiter, immer am Bach entlang über schwankende Hängebrücken...





...durch duftenden Nadelwald...





...bis uns der trail am alten Kurhaus Val Sinestra auf eine Forstpiste ausspuckt, die uns Richtung Scuol bringt.





In Sent können wir das erste Mal den schönen Engadiner Baustil bewundern.





Das Panorama in die Sesvenna-Alpen ist zu schön, um einfach nach Scuol weiterzuradeln. So verbinden wir das Schöne (Berge gucken) mit dem Nützlichen (Schaltwerkreparatur) und nachdem sogar diese Operation am offenen Herzen erfolgreich verläuft, sind wir uns einig:
EIN SCHÖNER TAG.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keinTrinkwasser (16. Dezember 2017)

Schön bebildert und erzählt - thx.


----------



## Trekiger (16. Dezember 2017)

cschaeff schrieb:


> EIN SCHÖNER TAG.


Kann ich bestätigen, da bin heuer auch dort unterwegs war. Mir hat aber die Abfahrt von der Fuorcla Val Gronda (Traum-Flow-Trail) besser gefallen als die Abfahrt vom Fimbapass (Etwas mehr Arbeit).

Bin gespannt wie es weiter geht.


----------



## cschaeff (20. Dezember 2017)

Die Daten zum TAG 3
Fahrstrecke: 35 km
bergauf: 900 HM (fast alles geschoben)


----------



## cschaeff (20. Dezember 2017)

TAG 4: Scuol- Livigno

Die Unterkunft in Scuol (Hotel Traube) erweist sich als absoluter Glücksgriff. Sehr schöne Zimmer und ein Viergangmenü am Abend, von dem ich noch heute träume...

Auf der historischen Holzbrücke überqueren wir den Inn am frühen Morgen.





Eine schönes Morgenlicht verspricht stabiles Wetter und gute Sicht. 





Nach rd. 40 Minuten Kurbelei überholt uns die Gruppe 2, die es sich bis S´Charl im Postbus bequem macht.





Die Etappe stand lange auf Messers Schneide, da durch mehrere riesige Murenabgänge die Straße nach S´Charl tagelang gesperrt war. Wir hatten Glück und waren mit die Ersten auf der neu geräumten Trasse. Der alte Weg ist an dieser Stelle mit mehreren Metern Murenschotter überdeckt.





Nach ca. 90 Minuten erreichen wir den idyllisch gelegenen Weiler S´Charl.





Am Dorfbrunnen füllen wir die Trinkflaschen auf...





... und radeln immer am Bach entlang...





... bis wir ein schönes Pausenplätzchen in der Sonne finden.





Das Tal weitet sich zunehmend auf...





... und die Alp Astras kommt in den Blick.





Heute ist großer Viehabtrieb, und so können wir die zotteligen Yaks...





... ebenso wie die bunten Rinder bestaunen, die zu hunderten aus den umliegenden Weidegründen herbeigetrieben werden.


----------



## cschaeff (20. Dezember 2017)

Wir wählen diesmal nicht den Weg über den Costainas, sondern beginnen an der Alp Astras einen sehr mühseligen Aufstieg Richtung Funtana S´Charl.





Steiles Geläuf mit tiefen Rinnen und verblockten Abschnitte stellt sich uns in den Weg.





Nach rd. einer halben Stunde wird es etwas flacher, aber an Fahren ist immer noch nicht zu denken.





Die großartige Landschaft lenkt gut von der Anstrengung ab...





...und schneller als erwartet sind wir am höchsten Punkt angelangt.





Im Südosten taucht zum ersten mal der Ortler auf.





Auf einer breiteren Piste geht es parallel zur Ofenpassstraße.





Immer wieder tolle Ortlerblicke.





Der trail zum Ofenpass ist eine Geduldsprobe.





Solche Stellen gibt es mehr als genug und rauben schon etwas Zeit.





Am Ofenpass queren wir auf die andere Straßenseite und genießen einen angelegten trail mit Anliegern und kleinen Sprüngen. Zur Alp Buffalora gehts dann wieder zur Sache: Schieben ist angesagt.





Weiter oben wird es dann angenehm flach. Die Landschaft ist erhaben und strahlt eine wohltuende Ruhe aus.





Kennt ihr, oder?





Der Blick ins Val Mora verschlägt einem fast die Sprache...





...und so saugen wir einige Minuten das Panorama auf...





...bevor wir die sehr steile und rutschige Abfahrt zur Alp Mora in Angriff nehmen. Hier sind wir bereits an der Alp Mora vorbei und steuern auf den schönen Val Mora Trail zu.





Wir folgen dem Bach in Fließrichtung und schwenken dann nach Osten in Richtung der Stauseen.


----------



## cschaeff (20. Dezember 2017)

Die Stauseen faszinieren immer wieder aufs Neue durch das türkisfarbene Wasser, welches einen schönen Kontrast zu den saftigen Wiesen und dem bleichen Gestein bildet. 



 

Wir folgen dem Seeufer ein kleines Stück...



 

...bis dann der steile Anstieg zur Malga Trela beginnt. Auch hier ein tolles Panorama zurück auf den See.



 

Bei der Malga Trela wird das Gelände dann flacher...



 

...und bis zum Passo Trela kann man fast alles fahren.



 

Schöner Enzian säumt den Wegesrand...



 

Alpenüberquerung mal ganz anders...



 

Am Pass angekommen steigt die Vorfreude auf die schöne Trailabfahrt nach Livigno.



 

Ich fahre die Abfahrt zum dritten Mal, Langeweile kommt jedoch keine auf.



 

Ein letzter Abschnitt, der sehr flüssig durch den Nadelwald verläuft...



 

...und unversehens sind wir bereits unten an der Seepromenade nach Livigno.


----------



## cschaeff (20. Dezember 2017)

Die Daten zum TAG 4
Fahrtsrecke: 64 km
bergauf: 2.200 HM


----------



## Trekiger (20. Dezember 2017)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Die Unterkunft in Scuol (Hotel Traube) erweist sich als absoluter Glücksgriff. Sehr schöne Zimmer und ein Viergangmenü am Abend, von dem ich noch heute träume...


Auch das kann ich bestätigen, da ich auch im Hotel Traube war. Und der Holundergrappa zum Nachtisch war der krönende Abschluß.


----------



## bobo2606 (22. Dezember 2017)

Bist du schon mal über den Costainas und an der Alp Champatsch rüber zur Alp da Munt?
Oder warum habt Ihr euch das Geschiebe über Funtana S'Charl angetan?
Ich persönlich finde, die "kürzere Schiebevariante" nicht so toll, egal wie oft ich den Costainas schon bezwungen habe.

Ansonsten toller Bericht durch eine meiner Lieblingsbikeregionen!!

Servus,
Bobo


----------



## cschaeff (23. Dezember 2017)

@bobo2606 
Wir sind schon 3 mal über den Costainas rüber zum Ofenpass und wollten mal was neues ausprobieren 
Costainas ist mehr zum fahren, die Funtana S'Charl ist dafür einsamer und wilder. Ich finde beide Varianten sehr schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschaeff (23. Dezember 2017)

TAG 5 Livigno - Pontresina

Nach erholsamer Nacht im Hotel Cervo geht es erst mal hoch zum Passo Eira. Gruppe 2 nimmt die putzigen Mottolino-Gondeln, die Gruppe 1 kurbelt direkt von Livigno los. Da wir bereits auf 1.800 m. ü. d. M. starten sind wir nach 600 HM bereits deutlich über der Baumgrenze auf rd. 2.400 m. ü. d. M.






Ein Blick auf Livigno, das sich vom Ufer des Lago di Livigno als schmales Siedlungsband rund drei Kilometer nach Süden erstreckt.





Nach einer kleinen angelegten Flowtrail-Sektion gelangen wir auf einen sehr schönen trail, der auf einer Höhe von 2.300 m hangparallel nach Süden verläuft.





Im munteren Auf und Ab...





...mit ein paar deftigen Wadenzwackern...





...gehts immer am teils sehr steilen Hang entlang...





...erst mal bis zu einer kleinen Hütte.





Ab dort geht es nach Südosten ins wildromantische Val del Mine.





Wir kehren in der schön gelegenen Baitel del Grasso degli Agnelli ein, wechseln die Talseite und genießen den wunderschönen trail zurück ins Haupttal nach Tresenda.





Nun folgt der lange Anstieg immer am Bach entlang Richtung Forcola di Livigno.





Schöne Vegetation am Wegesrand zwingt mehrfach zum Fotostop...





...Fotostop...





...Fotostop.





In Bildmitte oben ist die Forcola bereits auszumachen.





Bis dahin heißt es allerdings noch mal Zähne zusammenbeißen.


----------



## cschaeff (23. Dezember 2017)

An der Forcola di Livigno queren wir die Autostraße und nehmen den relativ neu angelegten trail Richtung Lej Minor.  



 

In wilder Hochgebirgskulisse gehts dahin, immer wieder zwingt einen Steigung und/oder grobes Geläuf aus dem Sattel.





Anschluss an Gruppe 2, die heute echt flott unterwegs ist.



 

Bei Gruppe 1 macht sich langsam Erschöpfung breit. Hopp Schwiiz!



 

Bimmelimm!!!



 

Ein wirklich schöner Abschnitt...



 

...ob fahrend oder schiebend...



 

...der bis zum höchsten Punkt bei rd. 2.500 m aber schon Zeit und Körner kostet.



 

Die Abfahrt Richtung Bernina ist dann ein Traum. 



 

Mit imposanten Blicken in die Berninagruppe...



 

...geht es hinunter bis zum grün schimmernden Lago Bianco am Berninapass.


----------



## cschaeff (23. Dezember 2017)

Der trail Richtung Pontresina ist schön flüssig zu fahren. 



 

Wir kommen vorbei an zauberhaften Badegumpen. 



 

An der Bahnstation Morteratsch fahren wir rd. 5 km Richtung Morteratschgletscher...



 

...und genießen die ganz eigene Stimmung im Herz dieser Eisriesen.



 

Die Räder haben mittlerweile schon eine deutliche Patina angesetzt...



 

Zurück am Bahnhof Morteratsch gibts es liebe Streichel-Kaninchen...



 

...Stillleben mit Milchkanne...



 

...und schöne rote Blümchen.



 

Erschöpft und glücklich rollen wir in unsere Unterkunft nach Pontresina.


----------



## cschaeff (23. Dezember 2017)

Die Daten zum TAG 5
Fahrtsrecke: 59 km
bergauf: 1.700 HM


----------



## w69 (23. Dezember 2017)

Nach dem Eindruck der Bilder eine Wahnsinnsetappe! Tolle Aussichten und so schöne trails.


----------



## kamikater (23. Dezember 2017)

Absolut top die Fotos. Bei dieser gigantischen Landschaft aber auch keine Kunst


----------



## cschaeff (23. Dezember 2017)

kamikater schrieb:


> Absolut top die Fotos. Bei dieser gigantischen Landschaft aber auch keine Kunst


Ich hab jeden Tag so um die hundert Fotos gemacht, da müssen zwangsläufig einige gelingen 
Bedeutet aber auch, alle 5 Minuten anhalten, knipsen, weiterfahren. Flüssiges Fahren ist anders, so richtig in den Rhythmus kommt man da nicht...


----------



## cschaeff (24. Dezember 2017)

TAG 6: Pontresina - Colico

Das Sporthotel in Pontresina ließ keine Wünsche offen: Sehr schöne Sauna, Ruheliegen auf der Dachterasse mit Blick auf den Morteratsch-Gletscher, 5-Gang Menü am Abend, tolles Frühstücksbuffet - die Unterkünfte waren bislang von einer Qualität, wie wir Sie uns bei einer selbst organisierten Transalp in der Regel nicht gönnen würden.

Nach drei Tagen im Hochgebirge geht es heute nicht mehr über die Baumgrenze. Das Wasser des Lej da Staz ist an diesem Morgen ein klarer Spiegel.





Weiter geht es am Lej da Champfer...





...und am Lej da Silvaplauna...





...auf Schotterpiste immer dicht am Ufer entlang...





...bis nach Segl, wo wir kurz am Nitzsche-Haus verweilen.





Weiter geht es am Lej da Segl mit schönen Blicken aufs Wasser und kleine Inseln.





Der alte Weiler Isola.





Hier macht eine Transalp-Gruppe Rast, die mit Mulis unterwegs sind.





Weiter geht es Richtung Maloja, ein Stehpaddler nimmt den direkten Weg... 





Die schöne Kirche von Maloja.





Der Engadiner Baustil geht hier schön sichtbar ins Italienische über.





Den Malojapass runter fahren wir leider auf Asphalt (hat schon mal jemand die offroad-Variante mit dem bike gemacht?).

Ab Casaccia hält der Panoramaweg aber wieder einge trails bereit.  





Ein schmaler Saumpfad, immer wieder kleine Stufen und Treppen...  





...bringen eine schöne Abwechslung auf der fahrtechnisch eher unspektaktulären Etappe. 





Pause am Dorfbrunnen in Borgonovo. 





Das Val Bregaglia, durch welches wir nun Richtung Chiavenna rollen, wird von steilen Hängen und schroffen, hochaufragenden Bergkämmen eingerahmt. Die Gegend macht einen sehr ursprünglichen Eindruck.


----------



## bikeseppl (24. Dezember 2017)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Ich hab jeden Tag so um die hundert Fotos gemacht, da müssen zwangsläufig einige gelingen
> Bedeutet aber auch, alle 5 Minuten anhalten, knipsen, weiterfahren. Flüssiges Fahren ist anders, so richtig in den Rhythmus kommt man da nicht...


Hallo, bei unseren Touren macht jeder Bilder, nach der Tour werden sie sortiert und beschriftet.
Schöner Bericht und Bilder.

Servus Reiner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschaeff (24. Dezember 2017)

Ab jetzt geht es nur noch auf leichten Pisten bergab, wir können die Köpfe hochnehmen und auch beim Fahren die schöne Umgebung genießen.





In Bondo werden wir Zeugen der unvorstellbaren Verwüstung, die ein Bergsturz dort wenige Tage zuvor angerichtet hat.





Unglaubliche Geröllmassen haben die Ortschaft verwüstet und weiter unten im Tal den kleinen Stausee hinter Castasegna bis Oberkante Staumauer mit Schlamm angefüllt. 





Durch den Felssturz ist der Radweg Richtung Chiavenna auf weiten Teilen gesperrt, so dass wir in diesem Abschnitt viel auf der Straße unterwegs sind. Wir sind aber froh, dass wir überhaupt durchkommen, was lange gar nicht sicher war.

In Piuro machen wir späte Mittagsrast in der schönen Crotto Belvedere, die im kühlen Felsenkeller einige kulinarische Schätze für hungrige und durstige Mountainbiker bereithält.



 

In Chiavenna fühlen wir uns dann endgültig im Süden angekommen. Wunderschöne Wege, Balkone, Haustüren und Fenster säumen unseren Weg.





Es wird nun gefühlt jeden Kilometer ein Grad wärmer...





...und die Landschaft immer mediterraner.





So sind wir froh, dass wir am Logo di Mezzola einen Zwischenstopp einlegen können...





...um uns ein wenig zu erfrischen und den Staub und Schweiß der letzten Stunden abzuspülen. 





Weiter geht es am Ufer des Lago di Mezzola...





...mit einem letzen Blick zurück in die wilden Bergspitzen des Bergell.





Wir überqueren noch einmal die Adda...





...und lassen uns glücklich und zufrieden am Strand in Colico nieder, wo die Kitesurfer den auflandigen Wind ausnutzen.





Sechs sehr schöne Tage gehen zu Ende und der Plan ist voll aufgegangen: Durch die Gruppenteilung kam eigentlich jeder auf seine Kosten. Die Unterkünfte übertrafen fast alle unsere Erwartungen und zum Wetter brauch ich nichts zu schreiben. Die Organisation lief reibungslos und unser Guide trug mit seiner Erfahrung (150 Alpencrosse in den letzten 15 Jahren!) und seiner ruhigen und besonnenen Art auch sehr zum Gelingen bei.


----------



## cschaeff (24. Dezember 2017)

Die Daten zum TAG 6
Fahrtsrecke: 91 km
bergauf: 800 HM


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (24. Dezember 2017)

Merci für die superschönen Eindrücke @cschaeff  Klasse Bericht .


----------



## cschaeff (24. Dezember 2017)

basti321 schrieb:


> Merci für die superschönen Eindrücke @cschaeff  Klasse Bericht .



Sehr gerne


----------



## Mausoline (28. Dezember 2017)

Ja es hat was  schöner Bericht und klasse die bebilderten Eindrücke.
Super was ihr aus der Strecke gemacht habt 

Wie ist eure Gruppe 2 von Livigno an den Bernina gekommen? über die Straße und sind die auch Richtung Lej Minor?
Die Gegend ist einfach genial


----------



## cschaeff (28. Dezember 2017)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Wie ist eure Gruppe 2 von Livigno an den Bernina gekommen? über die Straße und sind die auch Richtung Lej Minor?


Gruppe 2 ist mit der Gondel rauf (Mottolino) und hat dann das Val delle Mine etwas abgekürzt. Ansonsten wie Gruppe 1.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Denzinger (8. Januar 2018)

Sehr schöner Bericht, mich hat vor allem die Strecke ab Pontressina interessiert.
Wer die Zeit hat 100 Bilder am Tag zu machen ist unterfordert!


----------



## cschaeff (8. Januar 2018)

Denzinger schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Bericht, mich hat vor allem die Strecke ab Pontressina interessiert.



Ab Pontresina wars mountainbikemäßig nicht mehr so interessant, dafür tolle Landschaft. Mich würde da der sentiero panoramico im Bergell noch mal sehr reizen. Oder die Schleife über den Julierpass, Bivio und Septimer.



Denzinger schrieb:


> Wer die Zeit hat 100 Bilder am Tag zu machen ist unterfordert!



Ich habe mich geschont, weil wir ja direkt im Anschluss die Tour de Non auf dem Programm hatten


----------



## Denzinger (9. Januar 2018)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Ab Pontresina wars mountainbikemäßig nicht mehr so interessant, dafür tolle Landschaft. Mich würde da der sentiero panoramico im Bergell noch mal sehr reizen. Oder die Schleife über den Julierpass, Bivio und Septimer.



Steht dieses Jahr auf dem Programm,  Moritz - Scaletta - Davos (alternativ Kesch) - Tiefencastel - Bivio - Septimer - Moritz


----------



## keinTrinkwasser (9. Januar 2018)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Mich würde da der sentiero panoramico im Bergell noch mal sehr reizen.


Den hab ich als nervig empfunden - nur wenig Panorama, und man kommt dabei kaum vorwärts. Wir sind dann ein Stück in der Talsohle entlang, und von dort aus wieder hoch nach Soglio. Selbst das Geschleppe hoch über die Treppen ist in meiner Erinnerung besser als die Quälerei auf dem "panoramico".


----------



## Kriesel (15. Januar 2018)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Den Malojapass runter fahren wir leider auf Asphalt (hat schon mal jemand die offroad-Variante mit dem bike gemacht?).



Ja, das haben wir letztes Jahr probiert. 50% des Weges würde ich als S4 einschätzen. Also vielleicht was für Trial-Biker? Wir haben dort alle geschoben.


----------



## cschaeff (15. Januar 2018)

Kriesel schrieb:


> Ja, das haben wir letztes Jahr probiert. 50% des Weges würde ich als S4 einschätzen. Also vielleicht was für Trial-Biker? Wir haben dort alle geschoben.


Danke für die Info, dann kann ich diese Option schon mal streichen 
Ein Grund mehr, in die Tour irgendwie Bivio und den Septimer einzubauen.


----------



## kellyman (3. Oktober 2018)

Super Bericht !! Ihr wart mit Ulp Tours und dem Robert unterwegs, den kenne ich von einer Tour leztes Jahr. Eure Tour haben wir mit ein paar leuten für 2019 gebucht, bin sehr gespannt , die Bilder lassen die Vorfreude steigen. 
Wie ist es mit dem Schwierigkeitsgrad der Trails ? Bleibt es bei S2 oder mehr ?


----------



## cschaeff (3. Oktober 2018)

@kellyman 
S2 maximal
Wollt Ihr unsere Schlenker mitfahren?


----------



## kellyman (3. Oktober 2018)

cschaeff schrieb:


> @kellyman
> S2 maximal
> Wollt Ihr unsere Schlenker mitfahren?




Nein wir haben die Medium Tour gebucht, die scheint aber viele von Deinen Schlenkern zu haben. Muss das nochmal vergleichen.
Wann wart ihr denn so Abends fertig ? Waren bestimmt lange Tage oder ?


----------



## cschaeff (3. Oktober 2018)

So lang waren die Tage nicht. Im Mittel so um Fünf am Hotel würd ich sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ascom87 (15. Januar 2019)

Hi,
kurze Frage zu eurem letzten Tag - habt ihr euch ca. ab Casaccia im Tal gehalten oder oben am Hang entlang den Panoramico genommen?

Bin am Planen für dieses Jahr, aber der Weg oben lang erscheint mir fraglich.


----------



## cschaeff (15. Januar 2019)

@Ascom87
Wir sind im Tal geblieben. Wegen dem Bergsturz bei Bondo war der Radweg auf weiten Strecken gesperrt, deswegen viel Straße.
Schau mal im post #46 zum Panoramico
Würde mich auch reizen, ist aber wohl viel zu schieben...


----------



## Ascom87 (15. Januar 2019)

Ah, danke dir. Dann werd ich auf jeden Fall noch ne Alternative im Tal ausarbeiten.


----------



## isartrails (17. Januar 2019)

Ascom87 schrieb:


> habt ihr euch ca. ab Casaccia im Tal gehalten oder oben am Hang entlang den Panoramico genommen?
> Bin am Planen für dieses Jahr, aber der Weg oben lang erscheint mir fraglich.


Verwende doch anstatt OSM ausnahmsweise mal vernünftiges Kartenmaterial:
Schweiz Mobil, Via Sett 64, Etappe 5 und 6
https://map.schweizmobil.ch/?lang=d...eason=summer&resolution=5&E=2762555&N=1133926
Vermeidet die Talstraße zu 95 % und ist fahrbar.


----------

